# riders over 40?????



## arabchica

Are there any other riders out there over 40? or am I all alone 
I am 48 just turned oct 12 live in missouri and have one son aged 21 have been out of riding for several years but am working on getting started again Ok oldtimers lets here from you :lol:


----------



## horsecrazylady

I'm 58 and still riding with my kids and the grandbabies.


----------



## horsecrazy050

I am 51 and still riding 3 to 4 times a week with my girlfriends who all are over 40. We do trail riding, the longer the better.


----------



## QtrHorse

51 and live in Europe. I am a trail rider and love long distance rides, own 2 horses and ride 5-6 days a week!


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures

I will be 44 on Oct 30th....I ride almost everyday.....usually alone not many riders in my area...but a lot of people who have horses to keep up with the Jone's , if you will.....they say they have a brag, but never have ridden...dont get it..


----------



## dee

I'm 51 and just getting back into horses after 20 years. I'm also way over weight and have a terrible time mounting a horse. We are working on building a mounting block so both my disabled husband and I can get on our horses.

I finally climbed on my husband's horse (well, actually my horse, I bought him - but hubby claimed him!) about a month ago. My oldest daughter took a picture and video of me on the horse. I felt so sorry for the horse I haven't been back on since then!


----------



## Vidaloco

Me to  I'm 51, my husband is 49 we both ride regularly. We belong to a local saddle club, most of the members are in the 40-80 age groups.


----------



## Vidaloco

dee said:


> I'm 51 and just getting back into horses after 20 years. I'm also way over weight and have a terrible time mounting a horse. We are working on building a mounting block so both my disabled husband and I can get on our horses.
> 
> I finally climbed on my husband's horse (well, actually my horse, I bought him - but hubby claimed him!) about a month ago. My oldest daughter took a picture and video of me on the horse. I felt so sorry for the horse I haven't been back on since then!


I'm the same way, I'm overweight and have a hard time getting on without a boost or a block. Please don't let that stop you. Statistically I'm to heavy for my horse so I get off every hour and give her a break. I don't let it keep me off her back 
I have the 3 step mounting block, it works great. They are sold at several on-line tack suppliers.


----------



## Survalia

53 -- I ride and help with chores a couple of times a week at a local rescue facility. I'd love to trail ride more often, but don't own a horse.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail

8)WELL.....I am a little older than the oldest, so far (!) - I ride 3 to 4 times a week - love trail riding!! If I can't find a buddy to ride with me, I will ride by myself - I have my 4 horses at home and care for them by myself. Don't know what I would do without them!
Keep on doing what you love and stay happy! Don't apologize for anything! YOU are the only one that matters - your horse loves you unconditionally! JUST RIDE! We've got a lot of fun years ahead of us!


----------



## startinyjet

Well i just bought my first horse at the age of 44 ! in July and i love him !!! Hubby and our daughter (11yrs old) each have a horse ...I took lesson for 2 yrs with our daughter and since I bought my horse...who is very well trained ..and I have to learn all his buttons .....all three of us are taking lessons with a western coach at our friends arena ....


----------



## Walkamile

Wow! I am loving this thread! Yes I am also part of the AARP crowd and also need a mounting block (ditch, tree stump, large rock ect on the trail) to get on my horses. Doesn't matter how I get up cause the view is worth it! 

Welcome and have fun riding, it's one of the sweet moments in life!


----------



## close2prfct

I'm 40 and only wish I could ride everyday..I haven't ridden in a long time partly due to a back injury and because time has not been my friend the last couple years. Hopefully the new year will bring some much needed changes though.


----------



## Appyt

Over 50, ok 56 and riding as often as I can, but not often enough.


----------



## Mingiz

I just turned 56 Oct 17th...but act 21....:wink: Oh happy B-day to you Oct babies I ride as much as I can and I go to the mountains often and ride 4-6hrs a day there.. My horses are 15.2 and 15.3. I can still get my chunky butt up there, but I'm not shy about using any aids. Both of my horses will stand at picnic tables,over logs, beside big rocks or over anything for me to use on the trail I also put them on the low side of the trail to get on..And they stand until I'm ready to go...I have always said I will ride until I can't get on anymore then I'm going to get me a mini and drive all over the place...:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm 51, and have been riding for over 30 years.

I'll quit when they pry the reins out of my cold, dead fingers! :lol:


----------



## arabchica

for all of my new "more mature" friends HELLO


----------



## close2prfct

It's nice to see so many in the over 40 age group...


----------



## barrie

*48*

I am 48 and have been riding again for almost 2 years. I do not get to ride as much as I want because of work. I really don't have anyone to ride with often either. I had a Rocky Mountain that I sold, which was a mistake and now I have a qh/kentucky mountain cross. We are just getting to know each other and he has alot more spirit than my mare did so I am not as motivated to ride since I ride alone so much.


----------



## Spyder

I am the oldest person on this forum (that I am aware of) and still ride and train dressage.

Iridehorses is just a little younger than me.


----------



## chevysmum

52, bought a horse last year, he's in training, I'm in training (english/jumping). It isn't easy at this age....why didn't I think of this sooner? Kids are grown and out of the house, so now it's time for Mom to have some fun. Ride 3-4 days per week.


----------



## NorthernMama

45 or something -- I never really keep track. Always had a hard time remembering my age, so now I go in 5 year increments. Much easier!

Back into horses for about 4 years now. Loving it, but there aren't enough hours in the day, or energy after the stress from work. Thank godness for the barn for my de-stress time!


----------



## Allison Finch

I'm 56 and still riding strong. I laugh at my young students using the mounting blocks. I may be old, but I get on their 17 hand horses from the ground!


----------



## arabchica

allison YOU GO GIRL :lol:


----------



## Juniper

fifty-two and started into horses at 48. This picture was right before a snow storm blew in, but we were dressed for it. After 20 minutes the sun came out again. See how short my horse is and I always look for a stump or ditch to mount.


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm 51, and have been riding over 30 years.

I'm learning to jump, and plan to take up foxhunting.

No reason the young'uns should have all the fun!


----------



## kita

hi,,well im newbie,,lol,,and im 42 ride as often as possible,,got back into it about 4 years ago,,and love it,,,,,,
eve


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I am 43 and ride whenever weather and schedule allow. 

I too need a mounting block or stump or picnic table or something to mount. Honestly, I have never been good from mounting from the ground but I can now use my age as an excuse for that lack of ability. :lol:

The only thing getting older has done as far as riding goes is the fact that I no longer bounce well. I tend to hurt if/when I splat on the ground. Not fair.


----------



## iridehorses

I'll be 63 next week and, although I've ridden pretty much my whole life, I didn't buy my first horse until 1980. It used to be that any horse smaller then 16h was a pony - but that was when I rode English ... 15.1 is now the upper limit of comfort to mount without a block!. For quite a while I rode both disciplines but switched to Western only about 15 years ago. 

... and "yes" Spyder is a little older then me but I'm the oldest male on the forum.


----------



## Vidaloco

Alwaysbehind said:


> I am 43 and ride whenever weather and schedule allow.
> 
> I too need a mounting block or stump or picnic table or something to mount. Honestly, I have never been good from mounting from the ground but I can now use my age as an excuse for that lack of ability. :lol:
> 
> *The only thing getting older has done as far as riding goes is the fact that I no longer bounce well. I tend to hurt if/when I splat on the ground. Not fair*.


Sad but true! :lol: It seems bruises come easier too, whats up with that? :shock:


----------



## iridehorses

Roy Rogers had a saying that I'll paraphrase "The thing about getting older is when I fall, I don't bounce like I used to"


----------



## mollys girl

im 41 from tennessee =)


----------



## Shadowtales

50 from Essex, England. I ride as often during the week as I can...I still jump my 18h Irish Draught 'heavy hunter' as often as I can too! Even though I see my own mortality a little more in sharp focus these days. Mind you, as I've grown older so the ground seems to have gotten harder...has anyone else noticed this?
However just like the old west...I ain't fixin to go without my boots on. Hot baths...analgesics and PARTY ON DUDES!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Vidaloco said:


> Sad but true! :lol: It seems bruises come easier too, whats up with that? :shock:


It is certainly not fair if you ask me. :shock: Not fair at all.


----------



## Juniper

[quoteHot baths...analgesics and PARTY ON DUDES![/quote]
Ha, Love it!


----------



## Shadowtales

Juniper said:


> [quoteHot baths...analgesics and PARTY ON DUDES!


Ha, Love it![/quote]
I've used so much Ibuprofen, paracetamol and arnica cream they want me to be a shareholder.....and my idea of a good time is a 'Relgex' bath, a large malt whiskey and an early night!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yeah, that was what I was thinking too. A nice hot bath and some adult beverages can fix quite a bit.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

I'm 44 _and a half_, I bought a horse 6 months ago. He's my second horse, I sold my first pony 25 years ago... I have to use a mounting block, and I've found out about not bouncing as good as I did when I was a kid!!

this is himself, laughing at me after he made a mess of his new rug










And this is us trying out our laser sighting...


----------



## Juniper

aaaw, cute


----------



## Ponies4Paige

my grama is 65 and shes gonna start to barrel race agian!!!! on a short stout little sucker that can get out from under me!! im 14 and have been riding since 2........u can go from there My grama is the highlight of my life im dreading the moment shes gone i get depressed just thinking about it :'(


----------



## Loosewolf

I turn 59 (oofff) in less than 24 hours, and counting..
Been riding (not in one straight run) for 26 or so years,
and I am glad to say that for my birthday, I am buying my FINAL Horse..
I have said that before, but the deals have all gone south.
This big oaf is too good and lovable to pass on. I have never owner a TWH before but, as I am getting no younger, trotting is too much work... 
As for mounting blocks, I am over 6' 3", and have never weighed less than 240 Lbs... I personally would not want to be my horses back, from the ground mount anyways...


----------



## Loosewolf

*WHOOPS!! age correction!*

NOT 59!!! WHERE DID I GET THAT NUMBER!!!

I will be 50 (fifty)


----------



## iridehorses

Mistakes like that shouldn't happen for another 10 years!!!! (LOL)


----------



## Loosewolf

I musta flatwalked into a time-warp.
It pays to know your trails!
I think this ones name was....Brigadoon? maybe?


----------



## makin tracks

Ha Ha Loosewolf - maybe you just FEEL 59 today. Happy birthday for tomorrow.


I'm 50, and it is sooo nice not to be the oldest.

Learning to ride side saddle and drive (horses) are my two 'things yet to do'


----------



## Loosewolf

You are the 1st of the day of wish me well, Thank you! (my B-day today)
I don't think side saddle would work well for me, so I won't be having a go at that but, driving, that's another story!
A small part of my week is spent working with Standardbreds, so I am somewhat familiar with harness work...You will enjoy it for certain..

Thanks for the Chronological well-wishes! -Lw


----------



## Jake and Dai

I'm 44 and my dh built me a mounting block when we got our 2 ponies. I call them ponies but my mare is 16.2hh and his gelding is 17hh. My own fault I cannot get on without help...I simply don't exercise enough. 

And Happy Birthday Lw! A gorgeous day in NJ for you!


----------



## PaintHorseMares

I'm 54, my wife 49, and our breeder friends are 60 and 65.
40 ??? Just youngins'


----------



## arabchica

happy birthday loosewolf, and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Juniper

Happy birthday to you! Loosewolf. Hope you did something special now that you are half a century.


----------



## Loosewolf

Yes, Thank You all...I spent the day with my 1/2 ton shadow, and that's was enough for me...
Half Century? offf when put that way!...
oh well, I don't get older, I get better!


----------



## Juniper

Well you know, the only thing worse than getting older is...NOT getting older. Hmm, that's not any better than how I put it before is it.


----------



## arabchica

as long as you get up in the right side of dirt you are doing OK LOL


----------



## Jake and Dai

ok...I need to scroll back for some remedies for aching bones. I hit the dirt today for the first time in a very long time! It's true...I don't bounce like I once did but nothing broke thank goodness. :shock:


----------



## Loosewolf

for the 1sr onset of swelling =ICE
after the swelling has subsided, and there is any residual pain =HEAT
If you have pain for too long= DOCTOR
in the mean time, Ibuprofen, Asprin, etc..

*WELCOME BACK TO THE GRAVITY CLUB!!!*


----------



## Jake and Dai

LOL thanks Lw. You know...I really *am* old because I thought folks had advice about hot baths and whiskey in this thread...but it was actually in another one!

No swelling, just bruises. So let the ibuprofen begin!!!!!!!! 

*Hooray* for the Gravity Club!!!!!


----------



## Loosewolf

I read that thread too...
Can't do the whiskey thing because I fall asleep in the hot bath and drown.
ah well....


----------



## Ciscos Mama

*Over 40*

Hi, I'm a new member and over 50. I am also just getting back into horses. Moved from the city to a small hobby farm. It's a bit different riding now compared to when I was younger


----------



## Loosewolf

Ciscos Mama said:


> It's a bit different riding now compared to when I was younger


SURE IS!! Example..I went from "hot blooded" beasties for jumping etc (at 23 Yo when I WAS made of rubber..yahoo!)
To this TWH who really doesn't even trot, in the classic sense..
At this stage, UNEVENTFUL is quite fine with me...

* GRAVITY CLUB MEMBER IN GOOD STANDING, NJ CHAPTER
2009 winner of the "purple bruise" award
*


----------



## xxBarry Godden

A 48 year old is worrying that she is too old for riding - blimey - I am so old I have forgotten which century I was born in.

I think I still have one of my own teeth, one eye still sees. I daren't go too far on the horse in case I have to get off and if there is no crane to get me back on.

I can remember buying with my first weeks wages a copy of Heartbreak Hotel by Elvis.

I am scared to ask how many folks are older than me in case I find out that I am the oldest rider on the English speaking planet.

Go to it, Lady, you are a babe.

Barry G

PS Luckily DiDi is only 8 and she can't count


----------



## xxBarry Godden

This story is for us oldies (much older than 40). You'll understand. 

There we were, me and Joe, mosying along a narrow path through the woods on the way back from the pub and a glass of wine. Suddenly a call of nature came upon me which simply had to be attended to. A convenient spot had to be carefully chosen because I must get back on afterwards. But I espied a very convenient tree stump just off to the left in the bracken. 

So I gave The Boy a nudge and called out "whoa" and we stopped. It didn't take long - it never does these days. Back up I got, with difficulty I might say, and home we went.

A week or so later, we were making our way along that very same path. No hurry, another nice day.
Suddenly Joe, unbidden, turns off the path and stops. You've guessed it - just by that same tree stump. 

He did his bit for the summer drought. I had to laugh. Horses have memories like elephants.

So of course it was appropriate for me to get off to
relieve the weight off his back and keep him company. Good job we were the same sex.

What would a man do without his trusty steed?

Barry G


----------



## Ciscos Mama

Yep, my goal is to stay off the ground....doing OKAY with that. I used to giggle at people who used a stool to get on a horse...well, now I am stool dependent...oh those days that I could just throw that leg over. It's all good...at least I can still enjoy the ride once I get up there.


----------



## Jake and Dai

* GRAVITY CLUB MEMBER IN GOOD STANDING, NJ CHAPTER
2009 winner of the "purple bruise" award
*[/QUOTE]


Oh what fun! 

I also belong to the NJ chapter and proudly declare myself...

*2009 winner of the "sore neck/shoulder" award!
*

Hooray!


----------



## Juniper

Great story Barry Godden. Maybe you should do an anecdote book and we could all buy that instead of the mostly sappy horse books out there!


----------



## xxBarry Godden

Juniper
I have the stories, I am talking to a publisher.
We have to see whether a book comes to fruition - but thanks for the encouragement.
Barry G

PS What's a "sappy" book ?


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

Loosewolf said:


> for the 1sr onset of swelling =ICE
> after the swelling has subsided, and there is any residual pain =HEAT
> If you have pain for too long= DOCTOR
> in the mean time, Ibuprofen, Asprin, etc..


will print that out and keep it!!


----------



## majustesen

I'm 43 and just bought two horses back in may after about 17 years without them. too busy raising kids. My husband and I are loving having the horses and ride as often as time will allow. I am very interested in natural horsemanship and am learning as much as I can about it. Go oldtimers!


----------



## Juniper

BG let us know if you get anything published. Someone else described sappy pretty well in the thread where we were talking about books even though "sappy" was not actually used. Something like the fantasy of " I won over the heart of the wild horse and tamed it because it loved me" kind of theme that you see in a lot of horse novels.


----------



## ozarkmama

I am 45 and just bought my first horse 5 months ago. I have always loved horses and been around them most of my life but this is my first. I am in Missouri, I have 3 grown kids and 4 granddaughters. I ride when I can but work tends to get in the way. I also need a mounting block due to a hip that doesn't work like it used to. I am a major award winner!! I can claim the Purple Bruise Award as well as the award for falling off the most. I have found the ground to be much harder than it used to be.


----------



## Ciscos Mama

Yes, that work thing does get in the wqay of horse time. I currently work 4 long days so I have time for grandskids, horses, and that guy sitting in the recliner watching me  . My horses were all in bad shape when I bought them. I admit it...I'm a rescurer. I now have Cisco, 6 months old. He came to us pretty wormy and thin. He's looking better. He must miss his mama because he tries to nurse on one of my two year old mares. She lets him..I guess she is now a foster mom. Wonder if anyone has seen this before from a weanling.


----------



## jlwilson

I'm 48 and new to the board. I've now got 3 horses and am having too much fun. I got my first horse at 39 but he was too much horse for me. He's now got a great home with a youngster that I know is taking really good care of him. The 3 I have now are just right and although they're somewhat spoiled are great trail riders. I'm looking forward to lots of good information here.


----------



## lillie

dee -im glad you think of your horse!! i wish there were more like you! do some longreining instead for a while, and bike riding; its fun and it soon gets some weight off. ( bycycling is a killer!) im 56,live in u.k. , heavier than i was, ride and drive, but drive more than i ride due to bad back. i just love horses so i'm happy doing anything with them!


----------



## jimmy

lillie said:


> dee -im glad you think of your horse!! i wish there were more like you! do some longreining instead for a while, and bike riding; its fun and it soon gets some weight off. ( bycycling is a killer!) im 56,live in u.k. , heavier than i was, ride and drive, but drive more than i ride due to bad back. i just love horses so i'm happy doing anything with them!


lettin ur secrets out now lillie lol


----------



## rdn1234

I am 42 and just started riding horses and loving it.


----------



## maura

Can't believe I haven't seen this thread before now. 

I am 51, been riding for 40 years, rode professionally for 20. (years between 20 and 40) 

Mount from what I refer to as the "fat arthritic middle aged ladies mounting block" - I'll post photos. 

I


----------



## luvmyperch

Wow guys! I had so much fun reading this thread. I just got back into horses about 4 months ago at the age of 30 (now I'm 31), after a 10 year break. There are days when feel like the oldest one around! Reading this made me very happy and not so alone! Since I still ride hunt seat, there are lots of times that I feel like the outcast who has no business being in a "kids" sport  My body certainly doesn't get the hang of things the way it did when I was a kid, and I certainly have a lot more fear than I did 10 years ago. I don't think I'll ever go sailing over 4' jumps on a 5 yr old, 17h TB ever again! 

One thing that makes me quite happy now that I'm older is the knowledge and better judgement I have in taking care of my boy. Growing up, I always relied on my trainer / BO to make the decisions about my horses' care. Now, I'm better educated, work with BOs, vets, farriers, and my own knowledge to make decisions on his care. I'm much more confident about his health and happiness!


----------



## Plains Drifter

luvmyperch said:


> Wow guys! I had so much fun reading this thread. I just got back into horses about 4 months ago at the age of 30 (now I'm 31), after a 10 year break.


 
Whew! Glad I'm not the only one in my 30's. (well, closer to 40 actually). I'm soon to be 38. 

I had my first horse when I was 15. My parents sold her when I was 19. I was away from horses for 4 years. Then I started riding, training and showing other people's horses. I did that for 6 years. Then I moved to another state and lost all my contacts for riding. That was 8 years ago. I've finally (after waiting almost 20 years) gotten my own horses. I can't imagine my life again without horses.


----------



## horsea

There is a woman at my barn who is 76 and she rides her horse all the time! I hope to be like her at that age


----------



## maura

Loosewolf, if life were logical, men would be the ones to ride sidesaddle. 

Happy birthday. Happy to have someone *around* (cough, cough) my age on the board.


----------



## Walkamile

horsea said:


> There is a woman at my barn who is 76 and she rides her horse all the time! I hope to be like her at that age


I know what you mean Horsea. I have an 86 (soon to be 87) year old friend who rides and is an inspiration to me. His hands are twisted with arthritis, and his shoulders are shot (we saddle up for him now), but after his two knee replacements, he is good to go! He says why sit home and worry about your aches and pains. Get out and do what you love, you're still going to have the same aches and pains, but you're participating in LIFE! Gotta love that!


----------



## strawboss

i'll be 62 in feb. some days i feel that old, but if i didn't have horses to mess with i'd feel a lot older pretty quick. there is nothing that feels so good as riding a new trail and seeing new things. makes one glad to be alive. i have pretty much given up riding bucking horses.


----------



## rider4life

At 51, I also plan on riding til I just can't anymore (off and on all my life, can't imagine NOT). Already planned for my 3 yo to take me into my 70's if we're both lucky, but I'll need another one as back up for him!! 

Longevity runs in my family (100's), and I agree with ya'll and your friends--why sit around thinkin' about it when you can somehow get into the saddle and ride? Nice to see other older riders!!

My favorite t-shirt: "The hardest thing about riding is the ground." Makes me laugh every time I see it!!!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

I'm 63 and ride 4 or 5 times a week and some weeks 7 times a week. My life is horses.. My dad bought me a pair of yearlings when I was 12 and I have never been without a horse since then.
I rode jumpers through the 80's and in 1989 I was introduced to endurance and ran 3 endurance horses throught the 90's. I lost my riding partners near the end of the 90's and quit endurance riding since I would be riding alone.
I became a part time farrier in 1986 and have been shoing evenings and weekends ever since.
I intend to retire in 2011 and devote my time to taking long daily rides.
I am extremely annal about my horse's care, his pastures, water, hay, grain, stall, everything around him including how he is handled. I will not let anyone attend to him but me.
I figure when this guy wears out from old age I will quit riding. He is soon turning 5:lol::lol:
I hope to spend the next 25 years enjoying him.
I would also like to find a tough riding partner and return to endurance.


----------



## Vidaloco

Just turned 52 in Dec. I plan to keep riding till I can't be hoisted to the saddle anymore. Maybe by then they will have a geriatric saddle complete with incontinence seats, I.V hookups and oxygen tanks :lol: :wink:


----------



## Trails

The wife and I are both 42. She started with horses before we met and I just kind of got sucked into it. It's been ten years since we got married and we're still sharing the trails!


----------



## Vidaloco

Trails said:


> The wife and I are both 42. She started with horses before we met and I just kind of got sucked into it. It's been ten years since we got married and we're still sharing the trails!


My husband of 22 years has been my riding buddy for the last 8 years. I feel so fortunate to always have someone willing to go for a ride whenever the fancy strikes. We both enjoy it pretty much equally. I'm the main feeder and manure cleaner though :lol:


----------



## rockaway

HI, I love this thread, it is nice to know that so many people do not grow old any more. I am hoping that the last thing I do on earth is from the back of a horse. Hopefully not for many, many years to come and that I keep learning until then. It is funny, I may hurt sometimes but I don't feel at all old. I don't know what old is supposed to feel like or do.


----------



## RhondaLynn

I am 51, my hubby is 56. We both have had horses all our lives. We trailride as often as we can (we both work full time). We have taken a few vacations with the horses taking them to Big Soutfork in Tenn. I would love to ride 4-5 times a week. My secret dream is to take off on my horse and ride for 100 miles or more seeing some of the country. I know I'll never do it, but it is still a dream. I am also overweight and use a "cheating rock/log" anytime I can. Having a bad knee and fat rear makes that a must.

Rhonda


----------



## xxBarry Godden

You young striplings all talk about giving up riding when you reach some as yet undefined minimalistic age. I even see Riosdad saying one day he is going to hang up his riding boots. No way. Not ever whilst his horse is looking at him over the fence. 

Having got to an age which by any standard is well past a sell by date, I can tell you that you probably won't. As long as you can cock a leg over the saddle then you'll get back on - just pick your horse carefully.

Me, well if one day I fall off and do myself a serious mischief - then that's a better way to go than laying ga-ga in a damp bed - is it not?

40, 50, 60 - come on you haven't even done 3 score and ten yet. 
Get some time in.

Barry G


----------



## rdn1234

I am 42 and just started riding horses a month ago. I hope thats not to old because I want to ride until I am 100.


----------



## HorsePride

My Mum is 51 (i think, lol) and she still a-bit rides... Wen she was my age, she had a horse of her own.  She still loves it.


----------



## Kay

I'm 47 and have rode all my life. I have 4 horses and we love to trail ride. My daughter and her friends ride we me a lot...


----------

